
Asian Last Names Lead to Fewer Job Interviews, Still - tabeth
http://www.npr.org/sections/codeswitch/2017/02/23/516823230/asian-last-names-lead-to-fewer-job-interviews-still
======
flukus
I wonder what the breakdown is? I'd guess discrimination against Indian names
would be a lot stronger than east asian due to quantity/quality issues.

I'd also like to see results of the reverse, which I think would be worse.

